# 007 Nightfire Online



## Shane (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone still play this game online anymore?...any servers?

I remember playing it years ago,on my old pc which had intergrated 64mb graphics and played great 

Im trying to hunt my disk down...its here somewhere!

This brings back good memories...i played this game for hours!


----------



## Glliw (Dec 3, 2009)

nice little window into yesteryear's graphics hehe.


----------



## Shane (Dec 3, 2009)

Glliw said:


> nice little window into yesteryear's graphics hehe.



The game was released sometime back in 2002 i think 
But...for the time, the graphics were actually quite good imo..game play was even better.

They don't seem to make decent games like this anymore.

I'm just wondering  if anyone is actualy still online.


----------



## awildgoose (Dec 3, 2009)

Never heard of this game, but it reminds me of 007 Goldeneye, now that was a great game on N64.


----------



## Machin3 (Dec 3, 2009)

Heh. I got this game!  i was going to sell it but no one offered but now that I think about it, I'm going to keep it.


----------



## epidemik (Dec 3, 2009)

awildgoose said:


> Never heard of this game, but it reminds me of 007 Goldeneye, now that was a great game on N64.



Have you played Golden Eye Source? Its a mod for either HL2 or CSS (can't remember). I had it in its early stages and wasn't very impressed but this reminded me of it. I might go try it an see if its any better now.


----------



## ganzey (Dec 3, 2009)

awildgoose said:


> Never heard of this game, but it reminds me of 007 Goldeneye, now that was a great game on N64.



OMg, i love that game, im gonna go in my attic and find my n64 now.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Dec 3, 2009)

Ugh, all the game manufacturers these days are thinking graphics > gameplay. But when in reality, it should be graphics < gameplay... although they're pretty important. Just not as much, imo


----------



## The Chad (Dec 3, 2009)

You making me so jealous now! I've been searching all round every single shop I can get to just to try and find this game!  It's so old so most shops/online-shops dont have it anymore. I played it a few years ago and I loved it.

Anyone got a copy the want to post to South Africa?? Hehe


----------



## Flaring Afro (Dec 4, 2009)

I still have that for gamecube. Was a very fun game. had some unique features like the small remote control helicopters and tank. C Stick isnt that good for turning though.

Also, project64 maxed out looks much better on a 1080p tv than wii does (polygony but lines arent blurred like in brawl).


----------



## JareeB (Dec 13, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone still play this game online anymore?...any servers?
> 
> I remember playing it years ago,on my old pc which had intergrated 64mb graphics and played great
> 
> ...



there is still severs on that game to this day!!


----------



## DCIScouts (Dec 13, 2009)

I have that game for the PS2, provided quite a few hours of enjoyment!  The single player campaign was actually pretty good if I recall correctly as well...


----------



## Masterfulks (Dec 13, 2009)

It looks like today's iphone games. 

I've been gaming since the Atari, and every time I see some new amazing game I think back to what I was playing 10 years prior. Sometimes things are not all that different.

Think of Dragon Age vs Baldur's Gate. The main differences I see are format and view. They could fit BG in to DA's frame and still have an awesome game. 

I can't wait to see what they have for us in 10 to 20 more years.

I want a VR motion controlled MMO. I'd pay 15 a month for that.


----------

